# what broadheads do you shoot



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

Just curious which heads people shoot. I have been using muzzy 3 blade 100 gr. for years now and have had great sucess. What do you use?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

muzzy mx4's now but will be trying the slick tricks soon.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

100Gr ADAM


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

G5 Montec Carbon Steel 100Gr. for everything from Javalinas to Elk


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I really like the Slick Tricks for deer but still have a dozen or so Muzzy 3 blades I use for hogs. They are both great broadheads IMO.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

three blade muzzy 100 grain, shoots exactly the same as my field tips.


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

Slick tricks for the last 3 years, can't beat'em. Before that i shot muzzys.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

125 gr rocky mountain supremes for deer , i use the old satellites and wasps for hogs


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I shoot the Rage 2 blade broadheads.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

125gr. Muzzy 3 blade -Mathews DXT-Always --- pass thru 5 out 5 last year. This year screwed with broken wrist-be out in time for rifle.:headknock


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Slicktricks 125gr mag. Have used Muzzy 3 blade 125 in the past with great results but it seems like Slicks fly better.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

2 Bladed rage and really happy with them.

First year shooting my Monster with them at deer. Shot a few ***** with the setup already. I know, I Know their too exspensive to be shooting at *****.... but o well.:headknock


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been using Rocky Mount. Titainium 100's from here to Africa.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

T-Heads for 20+ yrs but started shooting Tlock last yr, their about as tough as the Theads....WW


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*G5*

Montec G5's. Love them and so do my bows.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I use Rage 2 blade on deer. Muzzys for hogs. pleased with both broadheads


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Rage


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

100 gr. Muzzy MX-4


----------



## wrsmolik (Aug 10, 2006)

The best in my book is the 3 blade spite fire my nap never lost a deer hit them right you can kill one with any thing you need to pull 65lbs plus it leaves a hole.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Montec G-5 100's, luv them.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Magnus Stinger 100 gr.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I always shot thunderhead 125's, but then again the last arrow I shot went through a deer 10 years ago, and haven't really had the opportunity to go bow hunting since. I used to hunt with a buddy at his lease, and time goes by, and kids, and stuff. lol.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Rage 2


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

*Broadheads*

Muzzy, Muzzy, Muzzy....100 gr 3 blade...deer etc:
125 gr 3 blade...Elk etc:


----------



## Txsalt (May 22, 2004)

Rage 2 Blade


----------

